# Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand



## tincatinca (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Vorfächern? 
Sind beide 7x7 und nicht ummantelt.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Das von Drennan kenne ich nicht, aber zum Flexonit kann ich was sagen:
ist ein klasse Material; sehr dünn, sehr weich und flexibel, damit sehr unauffällig. Ich knote es einfach, hält prima, Hülsen sollen aber genauso gut damit gehen.
2 Nachteile hat es: ist nicht gerade billig & es verschleißt schnell durch Knicke & Kringelbildung.
Ansonsten mein Lieblings-Stahlvorfachmaterial.


----------



## DokSnyder (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Finde das Drennan nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Ist nicht sehr flexibel, im Vergleich zu dem Quantum-Zeug was Tommi vertreibt sogar steifer, und das bei einem gesalzenen Preis. 
Ich habe das Zeug in so einer grünen Farbe die mir auch nicht zusagen will, finde brüniert einfach angenehmer.

->Werds mir nicht nochmal holen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

@ DokSnyder

Danke für den Hinweis, schon habe ich wieder Kohle gespart.
Mit dem Quantum bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.

@ kati

Deine genannten Negativgründe sind auch für mich der Grund, weshalb ich diese Material nicht (mehr) nehme.
Nebenbei hat es für mich auch ein sehr schlechtes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. 
War halt eine gute Marketingleistung, als es vor einigen Jahren eingeführt wurde. mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ kati
> 
> Deine genannten Negativgründe sind auch für mich der Grund, weshalb ich diese Material nicht (mehr) nehme.
> Nebenbei hat es für mich auch ein sehr schlechtes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> War halt eine gute Marketingleistung, als es vor einigen Jahren eingeführt wurde. mehr aber auch nicht.



Dem widerspreche ich.
Ja, es kostet etwas mehr als anders Material
und
ja, es kringelt fix.
Trotzdem mag ich es wegen seiner Weich- & Unauffälligkeit. Außerdem lässt es sich super einfach mit Knoten verarbeiten.
Wegen dieser Vorteile nehme ich die Nachteile in Kauf.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Na gut, man muß halt abwägen, ob es für einen selbst passt. Wenn Du damit gut klar kommst, ist doch alles bestens.

Ich habe in den vielen Jahren, die ich jetzt angele, fast jedes Stahlvorfach ausprobiert, dass auf den Markt gekommen ist.

Ich nutze nur noch Drennan und Canelle Sevenstrand, Drennan PikeWire für KöFi oder Quantum ultra wire.
Das mag der ein oder andere belächeln, aber ich habe keine Unterschiede zu anderen, auch viel teureren Vorfächern feststellen können. nebenbei habe ich noch den direkten Vergleich durch einige meiner Angelfreunde, die Flexonit oder andere 7x7 Vorfächer fischen. Bei gleichen Gewässern und ungefähr gleichem Angeleinsatz haben die auch nicht mehr oder weniger Erfolg als ich.
Ich nehme sie sogar für Finesse-Rigs, da ich bei mir am Gewässer immer mit Hecht rechnen muß. Oft mehr, als mir lieb ist.
Die von mir genannten haben für mich ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und lassen sich auch sehr einfach verarbeiten.


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Also ich hab das Flexonit zum angeln mit Gufi´s.
Ich quetsche es immer, muß aber mal "twizzeln" versuchen.
Was mich aber am meisten sört ist das man es nur "lose" in Plastiktüten bekommt#d Desweiteren wäre es interessant was es ab Werk kosten würde, ist nämlich eher zufall das das den Weg in die Angelbranche gefunden hat.

Drennan nutz ich auch, allerdings nur das 7 Strand zum jerken. Bin ich soweit auch zufrieden nur neulich bin ich richtig auf die Schnauze damit gefallen! Die Quetschhülsen haben nicht gepasst obwohl ich die in der richtigen Stärke gekauft hab|kopfkrat MUß wohl kleine Unterschiede geben#c


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich momentan schon am ueberlegen ob ich Sevenstrand nicht auch zum Guffieren nehmen soll....
> 
> Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Ja, ich.

Ich habe da absolut keine Nachteile feststellen können. So ein GuFi ist doch durch den Bleikopf eh schwer genug - da kann man das Mehr an Flexibilität von 7x7 durchaus vernachlässigen. 
Weiteres PLUS: die kleinen Durchmesser bei hoher Tragkraft.

Kommst Du ins Kraut oder in die Seerosen, ist die "Säge" auch gleich mit dabei.

Wegen der vielen Hechte bei mir im Gewässer muß ich es ja auch für Texas, Carolina und Wacky nehmen. Das 5kg Canelle ist derart weich, das schlägt z.B. Fluorocarbon um Weiten, was die Geschmeidigkeit angeht. Den Fischen scheint es auch egal zu sein, denn es funktioniert.

Das Drennan Softstrand 7x7 würde mich schon interessieren, nur habe ich es noch nicht in den Händen gehabt. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand etwas zu dem Material berichten.


----------



## Gummischuh (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



> Allerdings bin ich momentan schon am ueberlegen ob ich Sevenstrand nicht auch zum Guffieren nehmen soll.
> Ok, es ist steifer aber dafuer auch duenner als 7x7. Ich kann mir nicht  wirklich vorstellen, dass es dadurch die Aktion des Gufis zu stark  negativ beeinflusst.
> Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


 Kein Problem. Funzt gut. Dem Gufi machts nichts aus. Bestenfalls ein paar Kleinwobblermymosen mögens nicht. 
Vernünftig getwizzelt brauchts auch keinen Sekundenkleber, und glühen braucht man es auch nicht.

Laufbeeinträchtigungen bei Gufis sind sowieso vernachlässigbar. Schließlich bestimme ich, durch die Art der Führung, selbst die Attraktivität des Laufes.

Aber es ging ja um Soft-Strand|rolleyes........was ich nicht kenne. Das "Normale" is mir soft genug.


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das "Drennan" kannst du nicht in Bausch und Bogen verurteilen.... es gibt nämlich verschiedene davon (Seven Strand, Soft Strand, E-Sox super seven, green pike wire...) welches hattest Du?? hier ne Auswahl


 

Huhu Martin,

hatte das Soft Strand (wie in der Überschrift  ) in 4,5kg. Die anderen habe ich danach garnicht mehr getestet, obwohl mein Händler das hier in allen Versionen hat. 

Bin übrigens der Meinung dass das kein echtes 7x7 ist. Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor. Steht auch nicht drauf oder so, vermutlich also eher ein 1x19 oder so. Denn in der Mitte ist ein silberner, gewickelter Kern und aussenrum sind die grünen Stahlfasern nochmal gewickelt. Konnte aber nicht rausfinden ob das tatsächlich 12 grüne Stahlfäden sind...
(Aua meine Augen, vom Glotzen und Starren auf die Mini-Fasern tut mir jetzt der Kopp weh.)

Gruß
Dok


----------



## tincatinca (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

*Ja, mir geht es ausdrücklich um das SOFT STRAND. *Erfahrungen? Das normale Seven Strand kenne ich. 
Gibt es übrigens in englischen Angelshops sehr günstig, etwa die Hälfte des deutschen Preises.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Glauben wir Dir doch gerne, Tinca, dass Du etwas zu Softstrand wissen möchtest. Ich doch auch.
Aber der einzige, der es bislang wohl in den Händen gehalten hat, ist DokSnyder.
Na ja, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der es kennt.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Finde das Drennan nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Ist nicht sehr flexibel, im Vergleich zu dem Quantum-Zeug was Tommi vertreibt sogar steifer, und das bei einem gesalzenen Preis.





Weiß nicht wo du deins gekauft hast aber meins hat 6,95€ gekostet...... da ist nix gesalzen.

Zum Bleistift LoRiSo Angelzentrum hat das Soft Strand bzw alle Drennans für 6,95€ am Start habe dort schon 3x bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt einwandfreier Laden.


War jetzt 3x 2 Stunden mit dem Soft Strand mit 10-12cm Gufis jiggen und musste das Stahlvorfach austauschen weils zerfranst war und bissle geknickt ist... habe leider keine Cam oder Handy da sonst würd ich grad n Foto machen.


Werd zum jiggen auf jeden Fall was anderes als das Soft Strand nutzen, nur weiß ich noch nicht was.... das Soft S. wirds mal nicht !



Was mich beim Soft S. auch nervt das wenn mans abschneidet es an der Schnittstelle halt so ziemlich jedesmal auseinander geht wenns geglüht ist passierts meist nicht.... ist das normal bei 7x7 ?



Kollege meinte er mag das Fox Twizzling Wire Stahlvorfach lieber (irgendwie so heissts hat aber auch n stolzen Preis) als das Drennan Soft Strand....


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Was mich beim Soft S. auch nervt das wenn mans abschneidet es an der Schnittstelle halt so ziemlich jedesmal auseinander geht wenns geglüht ist passierts meist nicht.... ist das normal bei 7x7 ?
> 
> 
> Kollege meinte er mag das Fox Twizzling Wire Stahlvorfach lieber (irgendwie so heissts hat aber auch n stolzen Preis) als das Drennan Soft Strand....



Zum Schneiden von 7x7, wie auch SevenStrand benötigst Du eine präziesen Seitenschneider. Knippex z.B. - am besten die Teile für den Feinmechanik oder Elektronikbereich. Dann sollte das mit den ausgefranzten Enden passé sein.

Anderes Stahlvorfach:

Na dann mal schön "FOXEN" - soll aber so richtig gut nur mit dem speziellen Fox Twizzle-Stick gehen (der heißt da natürlich nicht einfach Twizzle-Stick, sondern hat irgend nen hochwissenschaftlichen Fox-Namen)
Wenn Du das dann gekauft hast, wirst Du Dich warscheinlich irgendwann über das viele Geld aufregen, dass Du für etwas ausgegeben hast, was Du wo anderes für kleines Geld bekommen hättest.
Nimm normales SevenStrand von den üblichen Verdächtigen und twizzle drauflos. 
Ewig halten die alle nicht. Nach nem Tag intensiven Guffierens sollte man schon mal über ein neues Vorfach nachdenken, egal, was es für eines ist.


----------



## Colophonius (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Hey


2 Tipps zum schneiden von Stahlvorfächern:

1. Eine Schere benutzen, dabei franst ansich garnichts,
wenn es doch der Fall ist

2. einfach vorm dem Schneiden Tesafilm um die Stelle wickeln. Dann franst selbst bei einem stumpfen Saitenschneider garnichts. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Anderes Stahlvorfach:
> 
> Na dann mal schön "FOXEN" - soll aber so richtig gut nur mit dem speziellen Fox Twizzle-Stick gehen (der heißt da natürlich nicht einfach Twizzle-Stick, sondern hat irgend nen hochwissenschaftlichen Fox-Namen)




Moin,

habe ich mich mal wieder behindimäßig ausgedrückt ich meinte nicht ausfransen sondern das wenn ichs schneide die Wicklungen aufspringen...... ich habe die Fox Stahlvorfachschere die habe ich bisher keine 10x benutzt die schneidet sogar Folie und Papier also an der kanns nicht liegen.

Und den hochwissenschaftlichen (hehe hast schon Recht|supergri|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh " Fox Easy Twist Twidling Stick" habe ich auch, ich finds ein sehr nützliches Teil auch wenn ich Metaller mir da hätte selber was biegen können für 0€..... habe die Stahlvorfachschere und den Fox Twizzle Stick in Englang gekauft hat mich beides zusammen 12€ gekostet (in Deutschland kostet alleine die Fox S-Schere schon 17-18€), bei dem Preis wars mir dann egal.

Zum Wobblern mit 6-10cm Wobbler hab ich das Soft Strand auch schon benutzt und da taugts finde ich garnix weils sich ständig verwickelt auch beim antwitchen, knicken tuts hier noch schneller als beim Gufi fischen.

Sagen wirs mal so ich bin nicht überzeugt von dem Drennan Soft Strand so das ich mich weiter auf die Suche nach was anderem begeben werde.

Muss dazu sagen das ich bei solchen Sachen aber sehr pingelig bin und nur das beste haben will !

Flexonit kommt als nächtes her.



*
@FisherMan66*


Was benutzt du zum jiggen für ein Stahlvorfach 1x7 oder auch 7x7 ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Na hab ich Dir doch geraten, nen SevenStrand (1x7) zunehmen.

Drennan, Canelle Multiflex oder nimm das Quantum ultra wire. Günstig und gut und funktiniert. (jahrelang bei mir im Gebrauch)
Ich kenne das von Fox zwar nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass es auch nur 1x7, max 1x19 ist. Kostet halt nur richtig Kohle, weil ist ja von Fox 

Zum Twizzle Stick:

Das Teil gibts von DreamTackle für nen Appel und nen Ei beim Gerlinger. Ich finde allerdinges die Methode mit der Arterienklemme besser. Schaust Du!

Das Deine Windungen wieder aufgehen, liegt zum Teil an der Struktur des Stahls. Durch das Ausglühen verändern sich seine Eigenschaften. Er wird spröde und brüchig, hat also nicht mehr die Flexibilität, wie vor dem Ausglühen. (vereinfachte Darstellung)
MultiStrands, ala 7x7 halte ich auch nicht sonderlich geeignet zum Twizzlen. Hier läuft generell ohne Ausglühen nichts. Glühst Du etwas zu viel aus - viel Spaß beim Angeln 

Wenn 7x7, wovon ich eigentlich nur noch Reste aufbrauche, dann klemme ich das mit Hülsen.


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Der geglühte Teil ist bei mir nur solange wie das getwizzelte ist. die Schlaufenverbindung ist immer ungeglüht bei mir, man muss zwar ganz genau hinschauen und mehrmals das geglühte zurückschieben aber es geht ganz gut.

Arterienklemme hab ich gestern erst eine gekauft hauptsächlich um zu twizzeln, aber das Ding is ja so geil das meine blöde Askari Lösezange im Keller liegen bleibt.

Jo das Drennan Piker Wire 1x7 wollt ich auch mal noch antesten, und das Quantum auch hört man ja nur gutes drübert.


----------



## FisherMan66 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo das Drennan Piker Wire 1x7 wollt ich auch mal noch antesten, und das Quantum auch hört man ja nur gutes drübert.




Du bist aber wirklich beratungsresistent, oder??  

Menno, von dem Pike Wire hat doch gar keiner etwas gesagt. Gemeint ist das ganz normale Drennan SevenStrand - das ist braun von der Farbe her.
Das Drennan Pike Wire ist grün, weil da noch ein grüner Kunststoffmantel drumherum ist. Nice to have - aber nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

haha.... ich wieder... Danke aber hätte ich beim bestellen dann schon bemerkt das das Pike W mit Coating ist.



@StaggerLee

Mal blöd gefragt du kriegst beim Tackler das Drennan für 6,95€ und willst im Internet bei Gerlinger für fast 10€ kaufen ?

Ich raffs zwar nicht aber nun gut.


----------



## Arno Drescher (21. August 2010)

*AW: Flexonit vs. Drennan Soft Strand*

Nehmt ihr die vordere oder die hintere Quetschvorichtung der Cebbra Quetschhülsenzange( erkennbar am Roter Griff, ist für Flexonit erpfohlen) um Flexonit von 0,27mm mit den Originalquetschhülsen zu verarbeiten?
Danke  im Voraus, Arno


----------

